# What e-cigarette vapour contains ..



## JakesSA (13/5/15)

I see quotes here and there where people remark on exhaled e-cigarette vapour as water vapour. This is obviously incorrect since most e-liquids contains very little in the way of water.

Doing a bit of research I found a scientific study here, which makes for a good read. It may have been quoted here before, in which case consider this a bump ..

I'll quote the conclusion of it here:

"Conclusions:
The above experiment, within the limits of the observed parameters, has underlined that e-smoking does not produce detectable amounts of toxic and carcinogenic substances in the air of an enclosed space. Further studies are needed to better understand all the involved aspects. However this preliminary assessment indicates that passive vaping impact, when compared to the traditional cigarette smoking, is so low that it is just detectable, and it does not have the toxic and carcinogenic characteristics of cigarette smoking. The absence of combustion and the lack of sidestream smoking, with its known toxic effects [2, 6] are probably the main reasons for the differences observed in air pollution characteristics between e-cigarettes and tobacco smoking. On the base of the obtained results and on ARPA data about urban pollution,* we can conclude by saying that it could be more unhealthy to breath air in big cities compared to staying in the same room with someone who is vaping."*

This is one of the studies Dr K. Farsalinos contributed to..

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (13/5/15)

Curious could someone explain the chemical reaction that happens. chemical bond etc.


----------



## Silver (13/5/15)

Super post. 
Thanks @JakesSA


----------

